# Seiko Catalogue



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry if this has been linked to before but I thought it may be of interest.

Original catalogue pictures of vintage Seiko's.

Interesting to see the bracelets as much as anything else.

http://www.ittc.ku.edu/~jgauch/watch/chron...38-CATALOG.html

Here's a link to the main site

http://www.ittc.ku.edu/~jgauch/watch/


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very interesting Andy









This is a particularly chunky looking beast



























Anyone know anything about it?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yeah....I know I want one


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Andy said:


> Sorry if this has been linked to before but I thought it may be of interest.
> 
> Original catalogue pictures of vintage Seiko's.
> 
> ...


Andy,

You may find this link useful http://service.seiko.com.au/Service2/tg/index.htm

Complete set of movement diagrams for all the vintage Seikos....









Cheers

Paul


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Very interesting Andy
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jasonm said:


> Yeah....I know I want one


Now why doesn`t that supprise me?


----------

